

How the Thumbs Up/Like Button is Dumbing Users Down - waterhole
http://uxmovement.com/thinking/how-the-thumbs-uplike-button-is-dumbing-users-down/

======
wccrawford
I don't think it dumbed anything down. In general, comments weren't good
before the buttons, and they aren't good after.

There are a few truly insightful or witty comments, just like there always
was.

------
mattgreenrocks
Was the Internet ever known for being a haven of critical thinking?

